# mice - please help with next steps!



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That's a serious enough problem that you should remove a foot-square of wall and get in there with a shopvac. Then find out how they have been getting into that cavity.

In the end, repairing a 12"x12" hole isn't much work compared to what you have been through.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rats can fit through a hole the size of a quarter.

I have a rat (not mouse) problem. The main problem being the vacant house 2 houses over. 

Just tonight I caught another RAT. I'm talking 8" long....with a 12" tail. This makes 3 in 2 weeks. They like my avocado tree.

So I have now decided to keep setting the traps. Even if I take care of the initial problem, new 'residents' will try to move in.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Beware- with bait, no guarantee they will go outside to die. They could just die up there and then you have a bigger problem with the stench. Traps. Yes, plug the hole once you find it.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

You could put several of these traps out and catch 3 or so mice at a time. I had a mouse issue and with just two nights with one of these traps out I got 5 of em... 3 one night and 2 the next then no more.. 

Now the trap leaves them alive so you have to decide how to finally put them out of their misery.. They are more expensive and depending on how you get rid of the mice they may or may not be reusable.. But it's sorta like 3 traps in one.. Maybe more.. 

I have also used bait and yes they can decide to die in the walls and stink up the whole house for a month..

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Victor-Live-Catch-Multiple-Catch-Mice-Trap-1ct/19717995


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Mice Control*

Mice control becomes challenging when mice or rat infestation is in a large area and a number of mice/rats is quite large. As you didn't get relief after hiring 4 pest control companies, I suggest you look into the experience of a pest control firm before calling them for rodent removal.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Posull:

What I've found to be most important is to make your traps as effective as possible. A mouse will not look for food if he/she already knows where to find it. So, put all of the food items a mouse can knaw it's way into (like breakfast cereals in plastic bags and cardboard boxes) in the UPPER cupboards of your kitchen. The lower cabinets should only be used for containers the mouse can't get into, like soups in tin cans or jams in glass jars, and non-food items like pots and pans.

By denying the mice in your house a source of food, they will have to go looking for it, and that's when they find the mouse traps you've laid for them. So, not all mouse traps are equally effective because if a mouse knows where he can find food, he won't go searching for it.

Also, you should know that mouse droppings look very much like a black grain of rice. Set your traps along the wall near where you find mouse droppings. Mice will learn where to find food, and will continue to come back to the same place to find it, even if you've removed it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, traps are effective providing the trigger trips. Thats the key component. If bait is not attractive, a trap can not be expected to 'work" if the animal does not trip the trigger. Not the trap's fault. 

As far as above post (ryan) saying traps do not kill the animal "leaves them alive", Never heard of this- unless youre talking about glue traps A Victor snap trap is deadly.


----------



## Ca Exterminator (Nov 29, 2015)

Interesting thread on rodent control.... First and formost do you have cats or dogs and is the food readily available to your pets day and night on the inside of your home ? If so this is the first thing that needs to change as rodents can live quite nice on a dog/cats food and water and will have a food storage cach hidden (which needs to be found and eliminated) someplace and usually somewhat close to the source if at all possible. Next is the point of entry as it is paramount to stop that ASAP. Now regardless of all that you have a long term infestation and it will take some work and time to get it under control and you must remain consistant about it. As to the 4 companies that came to your home with the last one charging you 95 bucks for a inspection fee it sounds like the last guy just wanted some money considering most will do an inspection for free as to the other three it sounds like they did not want to put the time into solving a problem. With that said you may very well have to call a reputable company in your area and talk to a manager about this. At that point I would not tell them about 4 other pest control companies prior as they might charge you a even higher price as they will most likely want you to go on regular service which would include rodent control which all pest control outfits will cover mice for a regular service where is if it was rats that could be quite different. Understand this it is not always the company you call but the Tech that comes out to do the service.

NOW, as to methods of control using the large rat glue boards will most likely be your best bet over snap traps as they can catch MANY mice in one trap vs. only one and they are unreliable as well. If you do use a snap trap placement of it is important and reusing it without cleaning it is the best idea in most cases because they smell there friends have been on it. Bait is a last resort only to be used with the last few remaining that could be resistant to trapping. Tracking powder could be an option as well.

If any questions then ask away...MATT :wink2:


----------

